
Ask HN: Recommendations for artifacts repository management – other than Nexus? - winteriscoming
We have been looking for a self-hosted repository management software for managing our (Maven) artifacts. We had heard good words about Sonatype Nexus[1] and a few days back we decided to check out their paid version of product. The impression and the experience dealing with their support team while trying to do that has been underwhelming. For one, their product page doesn&#x27;t clearly say what each product does (other than some highly abstracted words). We had a few questions about the products they offer and the features, so we sent them a mail to the email id they listed on their page. The questions were pretty basic. Their response to it was to first ask for a phone number to have a phone conversation with us. We explained to them that we prefer email conversation and then they wanted to know what company we work for etc... All we wanted was a clarification of a few questions that we asked about their product features.<p>Not really happy with this experience and we don&#x27;t really want to end up dealing with this kind of conversations if&#x2F;when we run into important issues that we might need help for, after we buy the product. To be clear, this is more about the way they tried to deal with the questions we asked, than the product itself. It was as if they were more eager to try and get more information of how big a company we were instead of trying to answer straightforward questions we asked. They did ultimately send us the answers, but it took a while to get it out of them.<p>We haven&#x27;t yet decided whether or not to use Nexus and would like to see if anyone here has any experience with other self-hosted repository management software (especially when dealing with Maven artifacts) or even their experience dealing with paid Nexus product.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sonatype.com&#x2F;products-sonatype
======
paktek123
Artifactory is a great alternative

[https://www.jfrog.com/open-source/#os-arti](https://www.jfrog.com/open-
source/#os-arti)

------
kevinherron
We use Nexus. Artifactory is the only alternative I know of.

I don't know what your requirements are, but we've gotten by just fine with
the free version of Nexus and just reading the documentation. Aside from the
occasional upgrade we never have to touch it.

